# Snoring rat?



## autumnrek23 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have no idea if rats snore or not but while my rat was sleeping he was making a lot of noise as though he was snoring. Also, sometimes when I pet him he starts bruxing but then almost makes a noise as if he's "purring". I have no idea how to describe this noise what so ever. Is this normal? lol


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

If it's a different sound from the bruxing, then I'm afraid that he most likely has a respiratory infection and needs to see a vet as soon as possible. Sorry!


----------



## autumnrek23 (Dec 8, 2011)

I brought my rats in a month ago because they had a respiratory infection. They medicine cleared it up and they haven't sneezed at all since then but his noises are making me question =/ Maybe I should bring them back in I guess...


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Mine are doing the same thing right now. Perfect breathing, but once in a while someone will sleep funny, and make a congested sound. I have no idea what to do about it, they were recently treated for a URI also.

I'd try another round of meds, though- they aren't supposed to rattle that way. Mine are probably starting another round again after Marlena's spay.


----------

